# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الشريعة الإسلامية صالحة لكل زمان و مكان

## أم خطاب

*الشريعة الإسلامية صالحة لكل زمان و مكان* 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

*بسم الله ، والحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وبعد :*
*فإن دعوى وقتية النص لا مكان لها في القرآن ، لأن القرآن هو كتاب الشريعة الخاتمة ، فلو طبقنا عليه وقتية النصوص لحدث "فراغ" في المرجعية الدينية ، إذ لا وحي بعد القرآن ، وإذا حدث هذا "الفراغ" زالت حجة الله على العباد ، كما أن القرآن بالنسبة للمعاملات المتغيرة وقف عند "كليات" التشريع أكثر مما فصّل ، فقد فصل في الثوابت ، وترك تفصيل المتغيرات لعلم الفقه ، في توازن بين ثبات المرجعية والنص ، وبين تطور الاجتهاد المواكب لمتغيرات الواقع .*


*يقول أ.د.محمد عمارة عضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر :*
*أما القول بتاريخية –أو تاريخانية- ووقتية أحكام القرآن الكريم.. بمعنى "أنها غير صالحة لكل زمان"..* *فإن لنا عليها ملاحظات نسوقها في نقطتين :*


*أولها :**أن هذه الدعوى ليست جديدة ، فلقد سبق وتبناها فلاسفة التنوير الغربي الوضعي العلماني ، بالنسبة للتوراة والإنجيل.. فرأوا أن قصصها مجرد رموز ، بل ورأوا أن الدين والتدين إنما يمثل "مرحلة تاريخية" في عمر التطور الإنساني ، مثلت مرحلة طفولة العقل البشري ، ثم تلتها –على طريق النضج- مرحلة "الميتافيزيقا" ، التي توارت هي الأخرى لحساب المرحلة الوضعية ، التي لا ترى علمًا إلا إذا كان نابعًا من الواقع ، ولا ترى سبلاً للعلم والمعرفة إلا العقل والتجارب الحسية.. وما عدا ذلك –من الدين وأحكام شرائعه- فهي "إيمان" مثل مرحلة تاريخية على درب التطور العقلي ، ولم يعد صالحًا لعصر العلم الوضعي –اللهم إلا لحكم العامة والسيطرة على نزعاتهم وغرائزهم ‍.*


*هكذا بدأت وتبلورت نزعة "تاريخية وتاريخانية" النصوص الدينية في فكر التنوير الغربي العلماني والنهضة الأوروبية الحديثة.*


*وإذا كان هذا القول قد جاز ، ووجد له بعض المبررات –في الغرب- بالنسبة لكتب رسالات خاصة بقوم بعينهم –بني إسرائيل..الذين جاءتهم اليهودية والمسيحية ، ونزلت لهم التوراة والإنجيل-.. ولزمان معين..وبتفاصيل تشريعات –وخاصة في التوراة- تجاوزها تطور الواقع ، فإن دعوى تاريخية النص الديني لا مكان لها ولا ضرورة تستدعيها بالنسبة للقرآن الكريم..* 


*ذلك أن القرآن هو كتاب الشريعة الخاتمة ، والرسالة التي ختمت بها النبوات والرسالات ، فلو طبقنا عليه قاعدة تاريخية النصوص الدينية لحدث "فراغ" في المرجعية الدينية، إذ لا رسالة بعد رسالة محمد، صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا وحي بعد القرآن.. وإذا حدث هذا "الفراغ" في المرجعية والحجة الإلهية على الناس، زالت حجة الله على العباد في الحساب والجزاء، إذ سيقولون: يا ربنا، لقد أنزلت علينا كتابًا نسخه التطور، فماذا كان علينا أن نطبق، بعد أن تجاوز الواقع المتطور آيات وأحكام الكتاب الذي أنزلته لهدايتنا ؟‍‍..* 



*والنقطة الثانية :**أن التاريخية والتاريخانية –أي وقتية الأحكام- لا يقول بها أحد في أحكام العبادات.. وإنما يقول بها أصحابها في آيات وأحكام المعاملات.. وهم يخطئون إذا ظنوا أن هناك حاجة إليها في أحكام المعاملات التي جاء بها القرآن الكريم.. ذلك أن القرآن الكريم –في المعاملات- قد وقف عند "فلسفة" و"كليات" و"قواعد" و"نظريات" التشريع ، أكثر مما فصل في تشريع المعاملات.. فهو قد فصل في الأمور الثوابت ، التي لا تتغير بتغير الزمان والمكان ، مثل منظومة القيم والأخلاق ، والقواعد الشرعية التي تستنبط منها الأحكام التفصيلية، والحدود المتعلقة بالحفاظ على المقاصد الكلية للشريعة.. وترك تفصيل أحكام المعاملات لعلم الفقه ، الذي هو اجتهاد محكومة بثوابت الشريعة الإلهية، وذلك حتى يظل هذا الفقه –فقه المعاملات- متطورًا دائمًا وأبدًا، عبر الزمان والمكان، ليواكب تغير الواقع ومستجدات الأحداث، في إطار كليات الشريعة وقواعدها ومبادئها –التي تحفظ على أحكامه المتطورة إسلاميتها، دائمًا وأبدًا-..*


*وهذه "الصيغة الإسلامية" الفريدة ، التي جاءت بالنص الإلهي الثابت –أي الشريعة ، التي هي وضع إلهي ثابت- تحفظ إسلامية وإلهية المرجعية والمصدر دائمًا وأبدًا.. بينما وكلت أمر المتغيرات إلى الفقه المتجدد والمتطور –والفقه هو علم الفروع-.. هذه "الصيغة الإسلامية" هي التي وازنت بين ثبات النص وتطور التفسير البشري للنص الإلهي الثابت.. وجمعت بين ثبات "الوضع الإلهي" وتطور "الاجتهاد الفقهي".. أي جمعت بين ثبات المرجعية والنص ، وبين تطور الاجتهاد الفقهي المواكب لمتغيرات الواقع عبر الزمان والمكان .*
*الموضوع منقول*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله للجميع ...........

----------


## شيمة الجزائرية

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع 
لك مني احلى تحية

----------

